
Why Open Source CRM Died - JackPoach
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-happened-open-source-crm-anyway-dmitry-davydov?forceNoSplash=true
======
win_ini
Your first paragraph tells the reader you just deceived them by using link
bait in your title. The last sentence tells me to trust you, to click to read
another post which is supposedly about what your original link bait title was
about. Just tell me the info next time.

------
fwn
TL;DR: His freemium CRM 'Bitrix24' is best because others are too
complicated/expensive.

This is one of the worst native ads I recently encountered.

edit: and the actual link is: [https://medium.com/@did_78238/what-happened-to-
open-source-c...](https://medium.com/@did_78238/what-happened-to-open-source-
crm-anyway-8612f564c5f0#.f3j15zv83)

